# Approved 489 Visa with NSW SS. Can I apply again for NSW SS 190 Visa



## Sairam9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi all I got 489 NSW SS visa but I got 5 points for Work Experience in NSW. Can I apply 190visa with NSW SS again..? Please suggest me. I got fulltime Job in Sydney... Please advice.. Thank you for your support


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

No reason why not if you meet their criteria. 

Are you currently on the 489?


----------



## Sairam9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes I am on 489 Visa


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

So you realise you shouldn't be living and working in Sydney your visa can be cancelled when they find out?


----------



## Sairam9 (Nov 16, 2012)

i got visa1 month ago i am eligible to apply 190 now can i apply for that ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

You could but you will need to give your residential and employment address at which point your 489 could be cancelled for not complying with its conditions meaning you would need to leave the country. 

Why did you apply for a 489 if you really wanted a 190 and did not want to live outside of Sydney?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Sairam9 said:


> i got visa1 month ago i am eligible to apply 190 now can i apply for that ...


You have to comply to the 489 rules. First of all, you should live and work only in Southern Inland or the region you have got the nomination from. You should live there atleast for 2 years and work in any field there full time for atleast an year and you need these work references from employer and residential proofs of 2 years (Also you should have mentioned your date of arrival to the region with that immigration department (Regional Certifying Body). Then only, one is legally eligible for 887 (PR). It doesn't requires IELTS (As on date) and the visa fee is also dramatically less.

Ref - http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/887/eligibility-applicant.htm

For 190, you may want to have IELTS Band 7 in each modules except for NSW (If you are in IT). And most states already closed gates for software programmers. 

Even if you are applying for 190 NSW, there is a field that asks "Visa held" where you have to mention your current 489 if its not expired. Then, certainly they will have negative impression on the profile which is applying 190 again and which fails to comply the 489 rules of living in that region for 2 years.

I have only one simple question for you: Thus if you are applying to 190 which also needs your commitment to stay there for atleast 2 years, how the State CO would nominate your application if you already fail to comply similar guidelines of 489 ? Certainly it will have negative repercussions. (Even if you cancel this visa now and apply for 190, you have to provide Form 80 where you will mention this, and if the reason for cancelling is not satisfactory for them, certainly they will think if they have to issue the 190 grant. Put yourself in CO's place and think).

I know you are just trying to understand if there are any possibility for 190 for you now and not actually going to apply. Certainly it would hit our character/moral ethics and hence our visa(Life).

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sairam9 said:


> Hi all I got 489 NSW SS visa but I got 5 points for Work Experience in NSW. Can I apply 190visa with NSW SS again..? Please suggest me. I got fulltime Job in Sydney... Please advice.. Thank you for your support


How long did you work in area you had to? Whats the name of suburb you ment to work ?Did you work there 2 y?

If yes, you can, if not you cant


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

He has already said he was granted the visa only a month ago and if he is working in Sydney it looks like he has not made any attempt to live in regional Australia.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

didnt seen that post,, maybe been typing in same time it went on. 

So obvious he cant,,,,

Why did you even applied for 489 if y wanted 190?


----------



## romio2020 (Sep 25, 2013)

@Sairam9, when did you apply for NSW SS 489 visa ?

I applied on 9 of August and still did not get a status on my application. 

I applied on job code Systems Administrator and got acknowledgement from them but still no reply from them


----------



## rareking (Jul 8, 2014)

*489 / 190*



jre05 said:


> You have to comply to the 489 rules. First of all, you should live and work only in Southern Inland or the region you have got the nomination from. You should live there atleast for 2 years and work in any field there full time for atleast an year and you need these work references from employer and residential proofs of 2 years (Also you should have mentioned your date of arrival to the region with that immigration department (Regional Certifying Body). Then only, one is legally eligible for 887 (PR). It doesn't requires IELTS (As on date) and the visa fee is also dramatically less.
> 
> For 190, you may want to have IELTS Band 7 in each modules except for NSW (If you are in IT). And most states already closed gates for software programmers.
> 
> ...



Well written JR. Valuable Inputs. Thank you. 

Hope you can shed light on my case too, slightly similar but not exactly the same ----

I was not successful on 190 but ok'd with 489. I have an option to apply for 190 in another state but not understanding my scenarios fully yet. 

Question - what is my best option? Continue with 489, apply the 489 and 190 in a different state in parallel (if it is possible) or apply the 190 first and ignore the 489 invitation. I was given a month to lodge for the 498. 

Appreciate anybody's thoughts on this and experience. Thank you.


----------



## mizan00 (Jun 19, 2013)

Dear expat
I have been recently granted 489 visa and now want to apply for 189 visa.

In this circumstance Iwant to know which one is better for me:

·*to apply from*Bangladesh (offshore) or

·**to apply from Australia(onshore).

If I have to apply onshore is it required for all of family members(visa holder) to stay in Australia*at the time of apply and stay there till the visa decision is made?

Would I be eligible for Medicare and family tax benefit or not (before the 189 grant ie from the time i apply for 189'for both the cases: onshore and offshore application.) 

N.B: I haven't made my first entry to au yet.


----------



## joshi90 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi All,

I am in similar scenario but applying for 189.
I had this visa for about 8 months and been sponsored by NSW regional.
I have been to the designated area for two months and was not able to find a job or even job adverts on seek or similar since 2013 November.
I have approached the sponsoring body and explained my scenario, they have given me a release letter which i used to get a job in regional Victoria.
However, I ended up getting 1 year work experience and fortunately cleared the English language requirements which makes me have 65 points as of today.

So I applied for 189 straight. Does this still come under breach of form 80 particulars ??
Please share your thoughts ?


----------



## msandhu (Jul 2, 2014)

hi all,

I got 489 visa (Family Sponser) and was looking the way to get pr after 2 years. I got option of 887 visa through which i can get PR. 

My Quest.: 

1) If there any chance in coming next 2 years about the closing of this 887 visa or changing of any rule of this 887 visa?

2) What if? this 887 visa gets closed by government, then what will be the options for the visa holder 489? 

Thanks in advance for your answers!


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

msandhu said:


> hi all,
> 
> I got 489 visa (Family Sponser) and was looking the way to get pr after 2 years. I got option of 887 visa through which i can get PR.
> 
> ...


Even if rules are changed it will effect future 489 visa holders. Normally they implement new rules after considering the impact of present visa holders. 189 and 190 are different ball game and rules changes every july but i think any rule change for 887 now will be implemented after 2 years.


----------

